# Throwing knives



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2008)

Here is my tutorial on how to carve a pumpkin from 20 feet away...

YouTube - NDIY, pumpkin carving (throwing knives)

and how to build a scarecrow

YouTube - Scarecrow DIY Halloween

Plus a home made horror movie short

YouTube - Cleaner (Horror story)

Enjoy


----------



## kentuckyspecialfx.com (Jun 20, 2008)

Not too shabby with the knife, now lets see you throw an axe!


----------



## Gnome (Mar 4, 2005)

looks like a totally different pumpkin at the end lol
the first one was lopsided and the final carved one was almost perfectly round


----------

